# Nodak Outdoors has a new logo!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

BE HONEST guys, what do you think of the new logo?


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I like it, but I think I like the old one better. Might be a case of having to get use to it, cause I'm use ot the previous one though.........


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Chris,

Forgive me for being oblivious or the like but where is the new one, or, if the above is new, can you put up the old one side-by-side?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I like it, looks good :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The main reason I went with the new is for a cleaner logo. The old was too busy, impossible to embroider, and for decals. I've already put in an order for camo with the logo, and I'm putting in for decals.

Old









New









Actually, taking the green out for the site, the original is like this:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

It is nice and sharp looking. Not too busy and very professional.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I think its a toss up. I liked the old one because of the different pictures but I like the new one too. :-?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:thumb: Very nostalgic, I like it!! :beer:


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

I like the font on the old one, but the new is cleaner looking.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice... I like it better than the old one.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I guess i'll be as brutally honest as I can be. The old one was much better for the site. The looks were just better, explanation witheld. As far as clothing and other accessories, the new one would be better. If it were possible I would mix the two in, during different situations. You asked for honesty, and I'll give it to you, the old one was better for the top of the site.

870


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I never did like the fact there were people in the old logo... people die and changes would have to be made. Better with inanimate objects and drawings. This new one is more masculine... more like something a guy would make.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Its no doubt they are both nice, but the new one is clean simple and with the cattails,waterfowl and the word outdoors it spells it out very easy.Nice choice Chris :beer:


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

I think the new one looks great! :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Its growing on me, I like it. Much cleaner look.....


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

I really like the new look Chris. Keep up the good work!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I would buy a hunting cap with the new logo.... if available?


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

I like it. looks sharp.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Big improvement Chris. To be honest, I never really realized the old logo was a logo. This new logo is very distinctive. Nice job.


----------



## ALLSUNND (Mar 24, 2005)

Looks like the Avery Company decals.... :lol:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I like it but I maybe would have stayed with the o and ak and the utdoors in lower case like in the old logo. That sort of set it out. I believe that is how the stickers are Right? 
I will buy a sticker with the new logo for the back of the burb as long as it is not too large.


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

Good job chris I'm definately diggin it!

two thumbs up :thumb: :thumb:

When can we get it on the nodak apparel?


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

It is much better, not so busy for sure!

Spoiler92


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

ALLSUNND said:


> Looks like the Avery Company decals.... :lol:


A buddy of mine said that too.... it wasn't the intention I assure you. 



> When can we get it on the nodak apparel?


I thinking sometime in the next couple weeks before it gets in.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I think it looks great. Not so busy.

*K*eep
*I*t
*S*imple
*S*tupid

Not that your stupid Chris :wink:


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

its a great logo chris


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I find the new logo to be offensive, and therefore it should not be allowed in any post-season tournaments sponsored by the NCAA.

All kidding aside, the new logo is awesome! Where can we order it as a 4x6 window decal for trucks?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

njsimonson said:


> Where can we order it as a 4x6 window decal for trucks?


Soon Nick.....soon!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

That is a great logo Chris. Make sure to post a sticky up when you have them available to order!

Do you think you could possible allow each person to specify their username when ordering and somehow incorporate their Username into the corner of the window decal? It would be great if you were out around town/in the field and ran into someone that you chat with on here...

Maybe it could say Nodak Outdoors.... buckseye's rig

:beer:

Benelli


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's possible, but expensive to do one at a time.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

A guy could just put your username underneath the logo....Not a bad idea.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thats a pretty cool idea about user names too.

I'll be ordering a hat when they are ready... or when you are ready Chris. Nice camo hat with the new logo... or maybe a nice white hat with the logo for hot summer days.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Very simple. Looks nice.


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

Very clean logo. I like it. Hopefully this means something coming from me as I have purchased 6 versions of PhotoShop since 1993.


----------



## goose_killer90 (Jan 16, 2004)

Looks great!! It would look good with a little one in the left corner of a t-shirt and maybe a bigger one on the back? idk, just throwin out ideas


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

NICE LOOK CHRIS. WHAT CAMO PATTERNS ARE YOU COMING OUT WITH?


----------

